# Ouverture au démarrage



## sharky (10 Août 2000)

Lors du démarrage, est-il possible d'empêcher provisoirement que les éléments mis dans "Ouverture au démarage" ne s'ouvrent ?

Merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Août 2000)

je viens de le tester, donc la réponse est oui.
Il faut appuyer sue la touche majuscule une fois que le finder est chargé (càd que les icônes sont apparues sur le bureau).
Attention le timing est délicat.
l'effet n'est pas permanent

Sinon barre d'espace au démarrage et dans gestion d'extention désactiver le dossier "ouverture au démarrage" (après avoir demandé une présentation par dossier).
l'effet est permanent


----------

